# No fuel no fire won't start please help



## MEANGREEN750 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a 2009 brute force 750i that will not start. Fuel pump does not come on with key but I can jump y/r and w/r on fuel pump relay and it will run continuously. Neither cylinder has any spark at all. Battery is good and I deleted the fuse box since it has been down so that is not the issue. Also I checked the belt switch but it has not been tripped and unplugged the connector and no belt light so I tried belt light reset and when the light should be blinking fast mine isn't doing anything at all. I can jump the pin on ecu for the belt light to the battery and it will light up so I know the light itself is good. Everything else seems to work as it should can someone please help me I've been doing tests on this thing almost every day for over a month now and it's killing me not having my baby running lol. I've tested the crank sensor, rollover sensor and kill switch all were good according to the manual. I've been suspecting the ecu to be the problem but have no one to swap one with around me. I've also done the ground and power supply test for the ecu and the manual says that with ignition off pin 8 should read 0v and pin 13 should read battery voltage, with ignition on both should have voltage. I've tested it several times and my results were with ignition off pin 8 read battery voltage and pin 13 read 0v, with ignition on they both read battery voltage. Mods are as follows, snorkels with 3" intake, wiseco hc pistons, full big gun, power commander 5, radiator relocate, highlifter springs, highlifter signature series 2" lift, wheel spacers, 30" moto monsters, 14" msa elixirs, rhino axles, yellow secondary, almond primary, uni air filter, warn 2500# winch, inline fuses and fan switch. I've tried the actuator controller off of my dads 2011 650 brute and didn't change anything. I should also add that my 4x4 actuator is bad. Sorry for the long post just trying to fill y'all in on everything. Thanks in advance I hope someone can help me.


----------



## MEANGREEN750 (Jul 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

No fuel and no spark makes me think the roll over sensor is the problem. That or the handlebar kill switch is stuck off. Test the kill switch. And If the roll over sensor tests good, I'd start looking for a bad connection in that circuit. Maybe unplug and test for continuity from the wires at the sensor to the plug at the ecu or wherever else they go. There may be a broken wire in the harness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEANGREEN750 (Jul 14, 2015)

I've tested both rollover sensor and kill switch both are good. I've also tested the crank sensor, throttle position sensor and ignition switch all test good. I'm thinking about just tearing the harness out and stripping it. Now I haven't checked for spark when I have the fuel pump relay jumped so I'm going to try that when I get home from work today. I'm open to any and all suggestions though so let me know if u think of something else I can do. I'm not giving up on this thing.


----------



## MEANGREEN750 (Jul 14, 2015)

UPDATE:

Well the problem was my ecu. Put a new one on it and all is well now just in case any one else ever has this problem with their fuel injected brute.


----------

